# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  غزوة الأحزاب (الخندق) في العام الخامس من الهجرة

## محمد طه شعبان

لما علمت قريش أنها لن تستطيع محاربة المسلمين وحدها، وكذلك أيقنت يهود بذلك، وأن قوتهم لا تُحاكي قوة المسلمين، اتفقوا علىٰ جمع الجموع لمحاربة المسلمين وغزوهم في عقر دارهم في محاولة للقضاء علىٰ الإسلام والمسلمين.
وقيل إن الذي بدأ بذلك وجمع الجموع هم اليهود حيث خرج وفد منهم إلىٰ مكة فيهم سلام بن أبي الحُقيق النضري وحيي بن أخطب النضري، فدعوا قريشًا إلىٰ حرب المسلمين ووعدوهم أن يقاتلوا معهم، ثم خرجوا من مكة إلىٰ نجد حيث حالفوا قبيلة غطفان الكبيرة علىٰ حرب المسلمين، فكان تحالف الأحزاب بجهود من يهود بني النضير([1]).
فخرجت قريش وقائدها أبو سفيان بن حرب، وخرجت غطفان وقائدها عيينة بن حصن الفزاري، وبني مُرَّة وقائدها الحارث بن عوف بن أبي حارثة المرِّيُّ، وخرجت أشجع وقائدها مُسْعر بن رُخيلة.
فلما سمع بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما أجمعوا له من الأمر ضرب الخندق علىٰ المدينة، فعمل فيه رسول الله ترغيبًا للمسلمين في الأجر، وعمل معه المسلمون فيه، فدأب فيه ودأبوا([2]).
فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل وهو يقول، تسلية لهم ليُهون عليهم ما هم فيه من شدة وبلاء وجوع: «*اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَيْشَ عَيْشُ الْآخِرَةْ، فَاغْفِرْ لِلْأَنْصَارِ وَالْمُهَاجِرَة  ْ*»، فيقولون مُجِيبِينَ لَهُ:
نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ بَايَعُوا مُحَمَّدَا



 

عَلَىٰ الْجِهَادِ مَا بَقِينَا أَبَدَا([3])






ويَقُولُ أيضًا صلى الله عليه وسلم:
اللَّهُمَّ لَوْلَا أَنْتَ مَا اهْتَدَيْنَا



 

وَلَا تَصَدَّقْنَا وَلَا صَلَّيْنَا




فَأَنْزِلَنْ سَكِينَةً عَلَيْنَا

 

وَثَبِّتْ الْأَقْدَامَ إِنْ لَاقَيْنَا




إِنَّ الْأُلَىٰ قَدْ بَغَوْا عَلَيْنَا



 

وَإِنْ أَرَادُوا فِتْنَةً أَبَيْنَا






ثُمَّ يرفع صَوْتَهُ ويقول: أبينا أبينا ويمد صوته بِآخِرِهَا([4]).
وأثناء عمل المسلمين في الحفر عَرَضَتْ لَهُمْ صَخْرَةٌ حَالَتْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْحَفْرِ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَخَذَ الْمِعْوَلَ، وَوَضَعَ رِدَاءَهُ نَاحِيَةَ الْخَنْدَقِ، وَقَالَ: «*تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ*»، فَنَدَرَ ثُلُثُ الْحَجَرِ، وَسَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ قَائِمٌ يَنْظُرُ فَبَرَقَ مَعَ ضَرْبَةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَرْقَةٌ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ الثَّانِيَةَ، وَقَالَ: «*تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ*»، فَنَدَرَ الثُّلُثُ الْآخَرُ، فَبَرَقَتْ بَرْقَةٌ، فَرَآهَا سَلْمَانُ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ الثَّالِثَةَ، وَقَالَ: «*تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ*»، فَنَدَرَ الثُّلُثُ الْبَاقِي، وَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ وَجَلَسَ، فقَالَ سَلْمَانُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله رَأَيْتُكَ حِينَ ضَرَبْتَ مَا تَضْرِبُ ضَرْبَةً إِلَّا كَانَتْ مَعَهَا بَرْقَةٌ؟! قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*يَا سَلْمَانُ رَأَيْتَ ذَلِكَ؟*»، فَقَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ يَا رَسُولَ الله، قَالَ: «*فَإِنِّي حِينَ ضَرَبْتُ الضَّرْبَةَ الْأُولَىٰ، رُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ كِسْرَىٰ وَمَا حَوْلَهَا، وَمَدَائِنُ كَثِيرَةٌ، حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ*»، قَالَ لَهُ مَنْ حَضَرَهُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ: يَا رَسُولَ الله ادْعُ الله أَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَيْنَا، وَيُغَنِّمَنَا دِيَارَهُمْ، وَيُخَرِّبَ بِأَيْدِينَا بِلَادَهُمْ، فَدَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِذَلِكَ، «*ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ الضَّرْبَةَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَرُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ قَيْصَرَ وَمَا حَوْلَهَا، حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ*»، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ الله ادْعُ الله أَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَيْنَا، وَيُغَنِّمَنَا دِيَارَهُمْ، وَيُخَرِّبَ بِأَيْدِينَا بِلَادَهُمْ، فَدَعَا رَسُولُ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بِذَلِكَ، «*ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ الثَّالِثَةَ، فَرُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ الْحَبَشَةِ، وَمَا حَوْلَهَا مِنْ الْقُرَىٰ، حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ*»، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ: «*دَعُوا الْحَبَشَةَ مَا وَدَعُوكُمْ، وَاتْرُكُوا التُّرْكَ مَا تَرَكُوكُمْ*»([5]).
ويحكي لنا جابر رضي الله عنه معجزة عجيبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الموقف.
يقول جابر رضي الله عنه: لَمَّا حُفِرَ الْخَنْدَقُ رَأَيْتُ بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَمَصًا شَدِيدًا([6])، فَانْكَفَأْتُ إِلَىٰ امْرَأَتِي فَقُلْتُ: هَلْ عِنْدَكِ شَيْءٌ؟ فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَمَصًا شَدِيدًا فَأَخْرَجَتْ إِلَيَّ جِرَابًا فِيهِ صَاعٌ مِنْ شَعِيرٍ، وَلَنَا بُهَيْمَةٌ دَاجِنٌ([7]) فَذَبَحْتُهَا، وَطَحَنَتْ الشَّعِيرَ، فَفَرَغَتْ إِلَىٰ فَرَاغِي([8])، وَقَطَّعْتُهَا فِي بُرْمَتِهَا([9])، ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَتْ: لَا تَفْضَحْنِي بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَبِمَنْ مَعَهُ فَجِئْتُهُ فَسَارَرْتُهُ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله ذَبَحْنَا بُهَيْمَةً لَنَا وَطَحَنَّا صَاعًا مِنْ شَعِيرٍ كَانَ عِنْدَنَا، فَتَعَالَ أَنْتَ وَنَفَرٌ مَعَكَ، فَصَاحَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*يَا أَهْلَ الْخَنْدَقِ إِنَّ جَابِرًا سُورًا*([10])* فَحَيَّ هَلًا بِهَلّكُمْ*([11])»، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَا تُنْزِلُنَّ بُرْمَتَكُمْ، وَلَا تَخْبِزُنَّ عَجِينَكُمْ حَتَّىٰ أَجِيءَ*»، فَجِئْتُ وَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْدُمُ النَّاسَ حَتَّىٰ جِئْتُ امْرَأَتِي، فَقَالَتْ: بِكَ وَبِكَ([12])،قَدْ فَعَلْتُ الَّذِي قُلْتِ فَأَخْرَجَتْ لَهُ عَجِينًا فَبَصَقَ فِيهِ وَبَارَكَ ثُمَّ عَمَدَ إِلَىٰ بُرْمَتِنَا فَبَصَقَ وَبَارَكَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: ادْعُ خَابِزَةً فَلْتَخْبِزْ مَعِي، وَاقْدَحِي مِنْ بُرْمَتِكُمْ، وَلَا تُنْزِلُوهَا، وَهُمْ أَلْفٌ، فَأُقْسِمُ بِاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَكَلُوا حَتَّىٰ تَرَكُوهُ وَانْحَرَفُوا([13]) وَإِنَّ بُرْمَتَنَا لَتَغِطُّ كَمَا هِيَ وَإِنَّ عَجِينَنَا لَيُخْبَزُ كَمَا هُوَ([14]).
لقد جاءت هذه المعجزة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في وقتها، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم- كانوا في أشد الحاجة إلىٰ الطعام حتىٰ يستطيعوا مواصلة العمل في الحفر ثم مواجهة المشركين بعد ذلك، حيث كانوا قد أوشكوا علىٰ الهلاك من شدة الجوع وعدم وجود الطعام.
فقد لبثوا ثلاثة أيام لا يأكلون ولا يذوقون ذواقًا، حتىٰ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يربط علىٰ بطنه حجرًا من شدة الجوع([15]).
وحتىٰ إنهم من شدة الجوع وعدم وجود شيئًا يأكلوه كانوا يأكلون الطعام المنتن الذي تغيرت رائحته ولونه.
يقول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: كانوا يُؤْتَوْنَ بِمِلْءِ كَفِّي مِنْ الشَّعِيرِ فَيُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ بِإِهَالَةٍ سَنِخَةٍ([16]) تُوضَعُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ الْقَوْمِ وَالْقَوْمُ جِيَاعٌ وَهِيَ بَشِعَةٌ فِي الْحَلْقِ وَلَهَا رِيحٌ مُنْتِنٌ([17]).
وظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل ويحمل التراب علىٰ كتفه الشريف حتىٰ غطىٰ التراب بطنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
يقول الْبَرَاءُ رضي الله عنه: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْأَحْزَابِ وَخَنْدَقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رَأَيْتُهُ يَنْقُلُ مِنْ تُرَابِ الْخَنْدَقِ حَتَّىٰ وَارَىٰ([18]) عَنِّي الْغُبَارُ جِلْدَةَ بَطْنِهِ([19]).
وظل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم يعملون معه صلى الله عليه وسلم وينقلون التراب علىٰ متونهم([20]) وهم يرتجزون([21]) بما تقدم من أشعار حتىٰ فرغوا من حفر الخندق قبل وصول المشركين([22])، وكان ذلك في غداة باردة([23]).
ثم أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنساء والأطفال فوضعوا في الحصون.
عَنْ عبد الله بن الزُّبَيْرِ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَنَا وَعُمَرُ بن أبي سَلَمَةَ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ مَعَ النِّسْوَةِ فِي أُطُمِ([24]) حَسَّانَ فَكَانَ يُطَأْطِئُ لِي مَرَّةً فَأَنْظُرُ، وَأُطَأْطِئُ لَهُ مَرَّةً فَيَنْظُرُ([25]).
ثم ظهرت فلول المشركين، الذين تحزَّبوا لمحاربة الله ورسوله، والصدِّ عن سبيل الله([26]).
فالتفوا حول المدينة وحاصروها من كل مكان فلما رأت يهود بني قريظة ذلك، تيقنوا أن المسلمين – بأي حالٍ- لن يفلتوا من هذه القوة الهائلة وأنهم سيُقضىٰ عليهم لا محالة، ففكَّروا في نقض العهد الذي بينهم وبين المسلمين، ومساعدة الأحزاب للقضاء عليهم.

([1]) أخرج ذلك ابن هشام في سيرته 3/114، 115، عن ابن إسحاق إلىٰ عروة مرسلاً.

([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/115، بتصرف يسير.

([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4099)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1805)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق، واللفظ للبخاري.

([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4104)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1803)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق.

([5]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 4/303، والنسائي (3176)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: غزوة الترك والحبشة، وحسنه الألباني في «الصحيحة» (772).
      ومعنىٰ ندر: أي سقط.

([6]) خمصًا: أي جوعًا.

([7]) أي سمينة.

([8]) أي ففرغت من طحن الشعير حين فرغت من ذبح البهيمة.

([9]) البرمة: القدر التي تُطبخ فيه.

([10]) السُور: كلمة حبشية معناها الضيف.

([11]) أي: هلموا مسرعين.

([12]) أي: تعاتبه علىٰ ما فعل، وأن الطعام لن يكفي هذا العدد.

([13]) أي: ذهبوا.

([14]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4102)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، مسلم (2038)، كتاب: الأشربة، باب: جواز استتباعه إلىٰ دار من يثق برضاه.

([15]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4101)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب.

([16]) الإهالة: الدهن أو الزيت أو السمن ونحو ذلك، وسنخة: أي تغير طعمها ولونها من قدمها.

([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4101)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب.

([18]) وارىٰ: أي حجب من كثرته.

([19]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4106)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1803)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق.

([20]) أي: علىٰ أكتافهم.

([21]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4100)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1805)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق.

([22]) وردت أخبار في بعض كتب السير تُفيد بأن سلمان الفارسي هو الذي أشار علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفر الخندق، وكلها لا تثبت، إذ لا إسناد لها.
      كما وردت أخبار تحدد حجم الخندق الذي حفره المسلمون طولاً وعرضًا وعمقًا، وتحدد مكانه تحديدًا دقيقًا، وجميعها لا يصح.

([23]) *متفق عليه:* من حديث أنس، انظر التخريج السابق، واللفظة للبخاري (4099).

([24]) الأُطُم: الحصن، وجمعها آطام.

([25]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3720)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مناقب الزبير بن العوام، مسلم (2416)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل طلحة والزبير رضي الله عنهما.
      وكان عُمْر عبد الله بن الزبير حينها يقرب من خمس سنوات حيث ولد في العام الأول من الهجرة – كما تقدم.

([26]) ذكر أهل السير أن عددهم بلغ عشرة آلاف مقاتل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفعلاً نقض يهود بني قريظة العهد، وأصبحوا علىٰ استعداد لمعاونة الأحزاب علىٰ المسلمين.
ووصل الخبر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وشاع بين صفوف المسلمين، فاشتد الخطب عليهم.
وكانت ديار بني قريظة في العوالي في الجنوب الشرقي للمدينة علىٰ وادي مهزور، فكان موقعهم يمكنهم من إيقاع ضربة بالمسلمين من الخلف([1]).
وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:(إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم) أي: الأحزاب، (ومن أسفل منكم) أي: بنو قريظة، (وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر)  من شدة الخوف والفزع، (وتظنون بالله الظنونا) [الأحزاب: 10] الظنون السيئة، والخوف من المشركين، وأن الله لن ينصر دينه، (هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا) [الأحزاب: 11] بالخوف والجوع والقلق الذي عاشوه، فكان هذا ابتلاء واختبار للمسلمين، ليتبين الخبيث من الطيب. وحدث ما أراده الله تعالى.
فأما المؤمنون فسُرعان ما تنبهوا وظهر إيمانهم وثقتهم بالله ، وقالوا: (هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله) من الابتلاء والامتحان الذي يعقبه النصر، (وصدق الله ورسوله وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما) [الأحزاب: 22].
وأما المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض، فقالوا:(ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا) [الأحزاب: 12].
وقالوا:(يا أهل يثرب لا مقام لكم فارجعوا)، واستأذنوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا:( إن بيوتنا عورة)، ففضحهم الله تعالى وقال:(وما هي بعورة إن يريدون إلا فرارا)، [الأحزاب: 13].
ثم أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني قريظة ليتأكد من صحة هذا الخبر.
عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قال رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ: «*مَنْ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ؟*»، فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ: أَنَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*مَنْ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ؟*»، فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ: أَنَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ حَوَارِيُّ، وَإِنَّ حَوَارِيَّ الزُّبَيْرُ*»([2]).
وعَنْ عبد الله بن الزُّبَيْرِ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: كُنْتُ يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ جُعِلْتُ أَنَا وَعُمَرُ بن أبي سَلَمَةَ فِي النِّسَاءِ، فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِالزُّبَيْرِ عَلَىٰ فَرَسِهِ يَخْتَلِفُ إِلَىٰ بني قُرَيْظَةَ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا، فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ، قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَتِ رَأَيْتُكَ تَخْتَلِفُ، قَالَ: أَوَ هَلْ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا بنيَّ؟ قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «*مَنْ يَأْتِ بني قُرَيْظَةَ فَيَأْتِينِي بِخَبَرِهِمْ؟*»، فَانْطَلَقْتُ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ جَمَعَ لِي رَسُولُ الله أَبَوَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «*فِدَاكَ* *أبي وَأُمِّي*»([3]).
فذهب الزبير فوجدهم قد نقضوا العهد.
أما المشركون فقد فُجئوا بالخندق أمامهم، فوقفوا حيارىٰ، لا يستطيعون اقتحامه.
ولكنهم حاولوا اقتحامه، فكانوا كلما حاولوا ذلك أمطرهم المسلمون بوابل من السهام فردوهم.
عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْخَنْدَقِ وَرَجُلٌ يَتَتَرَّسُ جَعَلَ يَقُولُ بِالتُّرْسِ هَكَذَا، فَوَضَعَهُ فَوْقَ أَنْفِهِ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ([4]): هَكَذَا يُسَفِّلُهُ بَعْدُ([5])، قَالَ: فَأَهْوَيْتُ إِلَىٰ كِنَانَتِي فَأَخْرَجْتُ مِنْهَا سَهْمًا مُدَمًّا([6]) فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي كَبِدِ الْقَوْسِ، فَلَمَّا قَالَ هَكَذَا يُسَفِّلُ التُّرْسَ، رَمَيْتُ، فَمَا نَسِيتُ وَقْعَ الْقِدْحِ([7]) عَلَىٰ كَذَا وَكَذَا مِنْ التُّرْسِ، قَالَ: وَسَقَطَ، فَقَالَ: بِرِجْلِهِ، فَضَحِكَ نَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ بَدَتْ نَوَاجِذُهُ، لِفِعْلِ الرَّجُلِ([8]).
ولم تنقطع هجمات المشركين علىٰ الخندق في محاولات شرسة لاقتحامه، حتىٰ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لم يتمكنوا من أداء صلاة العصر في أحد الأيام حتىٰ غربت الشمس، من شدة انشغالهم في صدِّ المشركين عن الخندق.
عَنْ جَابِرِ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ بَعْدَ مَا غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ فَجَعَلَ يَسُبُّ كُفَّارَ قُرَيْشٍ، قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا كِدْتُ أُصَلِّي الْعَصْرَ حَتَّىٰ كَادَتْ الشَّمْسُ تَغْرُبُ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَاللَّهِ مَا صَلَّيْتُهَا*»، فَقُمْنَا إِلَىٰ بُطْحَانَ فَتَوَضَّأَ لِلصَّلَاةِ، وَتَوَضَّأْنَا لَهَا، فَصَلَّىٰ الْعَصْرَ بَعْدَ مَا غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ، ثُمَّ صَلَّىٰ بَعْدَهَا الْمَغْرِبَ([9]).
فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعاء علىٰ المشركين.
عَنْ عَلِيّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْأَحْزَابِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَلَأَ الله بُيُوتَهُمْ وَقُبُورَهُمْ نَارًا، شَغَلُونَا عَنْ الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَىٰ حَتَّىٰ غَابَتْ الشَّمْسُ*»([10]).
ثم استمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه علىٰ المشركين والأحزاب.
عن عبد الله بن أبي أَوْفَىٰ رضي الله عنه قال: دَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ عَلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، فَقَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ مُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابِ، سَرِيعَ الْحِسَابِ، اللهمَّ اهْزِمْ الْأَحْزَابَ، اللهمَّ اهْزِمْهُمْ وَزَلْزِلْهُمْ*»([11]).
فاستجاب الله تعالى دعاء نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم، فأرسل عليهم ريحًا شديدًا فخلعت خيامهم، وأكفأت قدورهم، وأطفأت نيرانهم، وأرسل الملائكة فزلزلتهم وألقت في قلوبهم الرعب والخوف.
وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:(يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جاءتكم جنود فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا وجنود لم تروها وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا) [الأحزاب: 9].
فلم تتحمل الأحزاب جنود الله تعالى، ولم يستطيعوا مواجهتها، فأسرعوا بالتجهز للرحيل.
عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما قال: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَيْلَةَ الْأَحْزَابِ وَأَخَذَتْنَا رِيحٌ شَدِيدَةٌ وَقُرٌّ([12])، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَلَا رَجُلٌ يَأْتِينِي بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ جَعَلَهُ الله مَعِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟*»، فَسَكَتْنَا فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَلَا رَجُلٌ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ جَعَلَهُ الله مَعِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟*»، فَسَكَتْنَا فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَلَا رَجُلٌ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ جَعَلَهُ الله مَعِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟*»، فَسَكَتْنَا فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ، فَقَالَ: «*قُمْ يَا حُذَيْفَةُ فَأْتِنَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ*»، فَلَمْ أَجِدْ بُدًّا إِذْ دَعَانِي بِاسْمِي أَنْ أَقُومَ، قَالَ: «اذْهَبْ فَأْتِنِي بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ وَلَا تَذْعَرْهُمْ عَلَيَّ» ([13])، فَلَمَّا وَلَّيْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ جَعَلْتُ كَأَنَّمَا أَمْشِي فِي حَمَّامٍ([14]) حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُهُمْ، فَرَأَيْتُ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ يَصْلِي ظَهْرَهُ بِالنَّارِ([15])، فَوَضَعْتُ سَهْمًا فِي كَبِدِ الْقَوْسِ، فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَرْمِيَهُ، فَذَكَرْتُ قَوْلَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَلَا تَذْعَرْهُمْ عَلَيَّ*»، وَلَوْ رَمَيْتُهُ لَأَصَبْتُهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ وَأَنَا أَمْشِي فِي مِثْلِ الْحَمَّامِ، فَلَمَّا أَتَيْتُهُ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ، وَفَرَغْتُ ،قُرِرْتُ([16])، فَأَلْبَسَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ فَضْلِ عَبَاءَةٍ كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ يُصَلِّي فِيهَا، فَلَمْ أَزَلْ نَائِمًا حَتَّىٰ أَصْبَحْتُ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْتُ قَالَ: «*قُمْ يَا نَوْمَانُ!*»([17]) وفي رواية: قال حذيفة: يا رسول الله تفرق الناس عن أبي سفيان، فلم يبق إلا عصبة يوقد النار، وقد صبَّ الله عليهم من البرد مثل الذي صبَّ علينا، ولكنا نرجوا من الله ما لا يرجون([18]).
وبذلك تفرقت جموع الأحزاب وهزمهم الله تعالى وحده:(ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال وكان الله قويا عزيزا) [الأحزاب: 25].
وانفك الحصار الذي دام أربعًا وعشرين ليلة([19])، بفضلٍ من الله تعالى.
ولذا كَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «*لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله وَحْدَهُ أَعَزَّ جُنْدَهُ، وَنَصَرَ عَبْدَهُ، وَغَلَبَ الْأَحْزَابَ وَحْدَهُ، فَلَا شَيْءَ بَعْدَهُ*»([20]).
وقال النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أَجْلَىٰ الله الْأَحْزَابَ: «*الْآنَ نَغْزُوهُمْ، وَلَا يَغْزُونَنَا نَحْنُ نَسِيرُ إِلَيْهِمْ*»([21]).

([1]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/427.

([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4113)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، مسلم (2415)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل طلحة والزبير.

([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3720)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مناقب الزبير بن العوام، مسلم (2416)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل طلحة والزبير رضي الله عنهما.

([4]) يقول: أي يشير.

([5]) يسفله: أي ينزل به لأسفل ليحمي أسفله، فهو يرفعه تارة فوق أنفه ليحمي أعلاه، وتارة لأسفل ليحمي أسفله.

([6]) السهم المدمىٰ: الذي أصابه الدم فحصل في لونه سواد وحمرة مما رمىٰ به العدو، ويطلق علىٰ ما تكرر به الرمي، والرماة يتبركون به. (نهاية).

([7]) القدح – بكسر القاف وسكون الدال-: عود السهم.

([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (1620)، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.

([9]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (596)، كتاب: مواقيت الصلاة، باب: من صلىٰ بالناس جماعة بعد ذهاب الوقت، مسلم (631)، كتاب: المساجد مواضع الصلاة، باب: الدليل لمن قال الصلاة الوسطىٰ هي صلاة العصر.
      ولم تكن صلاة الخوف قد شرعت بعد.

([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2931)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الدعاء علىٰ المشركين بالهزيمة والزلزلة، مسلم (627)، كتاب: المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب: التغليظ في تفويت صلاة العصر.

([11]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2933)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الدعاء علىٰ المشركين بالهزيمة والزلزلة، مسلم (1742)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: استحباب الدعاء بالنصر عند لقاء العدو.

([12]) القُرُّ: البرد.

([13]) لا تذعرهم عليَّ: أي لا تُهيجهم عليَّ.

([14]) أي: في جوٍّ دافئ.

([15]) أي: يدفئه ويدنيه منها.

([16]) أي: شعرتُ بالبرد، أي أنه لما ذهب لقضاء مهمته التي أرسله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجلها لم يشعر بالبرد بل شعر بدفءٍ تام، ولم يشعر بالريح الشديدة كبقية القوم، فلما قضىٰ مهمته، عاد إليه البرد الذي يجده الناس.
      قال النووي رحمه الله: وهذه من معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.اهـ. «شرح مسلم» 6/327.

([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1788)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب.

([18]) البزار «كشف الأستار» 2/335، 336.

([19]) ذكر ذلك ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/73 بإسناد رجاله ثقات إلىٰ سعيد بن المسيب مرسلاً، ومراسيله قوية.

([20]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4114)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، مسلم (2724)، كتاب: الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار، باب: ما يقول عند النوم وأخذ المضجع.

([21]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4110)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

غَزْوَةُ الْخَنْدَقِ ( الأحزاب ) .. دروس في ذكراها



بقلم : محمد مسعد ياقوت **

 
" الحلقة الأولى "
شَوّالٍ 5هـ - فبراير 627 م
"أحجار على رقعة الشطرنج"
بعد معركة بني النضير [ 4 هـ ] – التي أجلى فيها المسلمون يهود النضير إلى خارج المدينة، بعدما خانوا، وعزموا على اغتيال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -– تحرك وفد يهودي يجوب الجزيرة العربية لتجهيز أكبر جيش عربي لإستئصال الإسلام والمسلمين وقتل الرسول واحتلال المدينة ونهب خيراتها. 
ونجح اليهود في إعداد هذا التحالف العربي الذي دخلت فيه أهم قبائل العرب ..
وقد كان على رأس هذا الوفد اليهودي نخبة من من زعماء اليهود مِن مَن يحقدون على المسلمين حتى النخاغ، وكان منهم :
1-سَلامُ بْنُ أَبِي الْحَقِيقِ النّضْرِيّ 
2-حُيَيّ بْنُ أَخْطَبَ النّضْرِيّ 
3- َكِنَانَةُ بْنُ أَبِي الْحَقِيقِ النّضْرِيّ 
4- هَوْذَةُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ الْوَائِلِيّ 
5- َأَبُو عَمّارٍ الْوَائِلِيّ.
6-وَسَلام بْن مِشْكَمٍ [ ابن القيم: زاد المعاد - 3 / 240]

وانضمت إلى هذا التحالف اليهودي والوثني أهم قبائل العرب : قريش وغطفان، و فزارة ومرة، وأشجع واتجهت جيوش الأحزاب نحو المدينة .. 
وهكذا كان اليهود وراء تحالف الأحزاب، فجابوا وساحوا في الجزيرة، وانصاعت لنفثهم القبائل، فكانت قبائل العرب أحجارًا على رقعة الشطرنج اليهودية . 

اليهود يدعمون العقائد الوثنية:
وتروي كتب السير، قصةَ خروج اليهود إلى مكة لدعوة قريش إلى حرب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهي عجيبة من عجائب الدهر؛ أن يتصلعك أهل كتاب عند أهل وثن، وأن يتحبب أتباع دين سماوي إلى أصحاب دين وثني، وأن يستعين اليهود بالوثنية لضرب الإسلام . 
ولقد وجد صناديد مكة الفرصة سانحة بهذه الزيارة اليهودية؛ أن يضفوا الشرعية على عبادة الأصنام، وأن يحصلوا على شهادة من علماء بني إسرائيل على سلامة الدين الوثني، وأحقية اللات والعزى ومناة وقطعان الأصنام بالعبادة .
فقالت قريش : 
" يَا مَعْشَرَ يَهُودَ إنّكُمْ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ الأول، وَالْعِلْمِ بِمَا أَصْبَحْنَا نَخْتَلِفُ فِيهِ نَحْنُ وَمُحَمّدٌ، أَفَدِينُنَا خَيْرٌ أَمْ دِينُهُ ؟ " . 
فقال زعماء اليهود وعلماء بني إسرئيل : 
" بَلْ دِينُكُمْ خَيْرٌ مِنْ دِينِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ أَوْلَى بِالْحَقّ..!! " [ ابن هشام 2 / 214] . 
وهكذا سجل التاريخة هذه المَعرة اليهودية، وصور هذه العورة الإسرائيلية، في هذا المشهد المخزي من أناس – يدَّعون انتسابهم لموسى - خانوا الشرائع السماوية، ودلسوا الأمانة العلمية، وشهدوا زورًا وكذبًا بصحة دين الأصنام وأحقيته على دين خير الأنام. 
وهم الذين قال الله فيهم، مسجِلاً هذه المساندة اليهودية لدين الأوثان : 
‏{‏ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطّاغُوتِ، وَيَقُولُونَ لِلّذِينَ كَفَرُوا : هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ الّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلاً، أُولَئِكَ الّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ، وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ نَصِيرًا }[النساء:51] ..
إنه العار الذي لحق بالأمة اليهودية صاحبة الكتاب السماوي، لـمَّا تحالفت مع الوثنية ضد التوحيد، ومع الأعداء ضد أبناء الوطن . 

الزحف نحو المدينة :
وخرجت جيوش التحالف وقد أجمعت أمرها على إفناء المسلمين، وتألفت هذه الجيوش على النحو التالي : 
1-جيش قريش، تحت قيادة أَبُو سُفْيَانَ بْنُ حَرْبٍ: ( 4000 جندي ) .
2-جيش غَطَفَانُ ، بقيادة عُيَيْنَة بْنُ حِصْنِ ، وفِيهم بَنِي فَزَارَةَ 
3- جيش بَنِي مُرّةَ، ، بقيادة الْحَارِث بْنُ عَوْفِ ( 400 جندي)، وهي من بني غطفان. 
4 - جيش أَشْجَعَ ، بقيادة َمِسْعَر بْنُ رُخَيْلَةَ ( 400 جندي).
5- جيش بني أسد، بقيادة طليحة بن خويلد ( 4500 جندي )
6- جيش بني سليم، بقيادة سفيان بن عبد شمس ( 700 جندي)، وقد التحقوا بجيش التحالف في ( مُرَّ الظهران)[انظر: ابن هشام 2 / 215] .. 
ومن ثم تجاوز عددهم العشرة آلاف ، وكانت القيادة العامة لأبي سفيان . 

إن هذا التجمع الوثني الكبير – في هذا الوقت – يشي بمدى الجهد الكبير الذي بذله اليهود، علاوة على تلك الأطماع التي ظهرت وسال لعاب أصحابها، فالمدينة بالنسبة لأعراب الجزيرة صيد ثمين وغنيمة ضخمة، كما أن إفناء المسلمين هدف أسمى بالنسبة للوثنين واليهود على حد سواء . 

أهمية الشورى والأفكار المستحدثة في الحرب:
ورُفعت إلى حضرة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - التقريرات الاستخباراتية، التي تفيد بتحرك جيوش التحالف صوب المدينة، فاسْتَشَارَ الصّحَابَةَ، ما العمل ؟ وهو النبي المصطفى الذي يتنزل الوحي عليه من السماء .. فأشار عليه سلمان الفارسي بحفر خَنْدَقٍ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْعَدُوّ وَبَيْنَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وهي حيلة دفاعية يستخدمها الفرس، والحكمة ضالة المؤمن فأنى وجدها فهو أحق الناس بها .

إن درس الشورى يأبى الغياب بين فصل وآخر من فصول سيرة الرسول ..
إن الشورى ثمرة نضيجة من ثمرات الدعوة الإسلامية، نراها – أي الشورى – ماثلة حية في أحداث السيرة في ظلال النبوة وتحت قبة الوحي وبين يدي الرسول الصادق المصدوق، لتتوكد فريضة الشورى- تلك الفريضة الغائبة المجهولة – في نفوس المسلمين والمتمسلمين، حكامًا ومحكومين، ولنعرف أن جو الاستبداد ضَيَّقٌ لا يتسع، وهَمٌ لا ينفرج، والجور والعسف لا يصنع عقولاً إنما يصنع أقفية.

تكريم العقول المبُتكِرة
وطفق الناس يهتفون بسلمان، افتخارنًا به، وسرورًا بفكرته، فقال المهاجرون : سَلْمَانُ مِنّا ؛ وَقَالَتْ الأنْصَارُ : سَلْمَانُ مِنّا؛ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ- سَلْمَانُ مِنّا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ [ابن هشام 2 / 224] .

وهو الرد المعهود من القيادة الإسلامية التي شرعت في تكريم أصحاب الإبتكارات وأصحاب الإختراعات . 
لقد نال سلمان هذه المرتبة الشرفية، واستحق هذا الوسام النبوي الرفيع؛ لأنه أعمل عقله في خدمة الإسلام، واخترع وابتكر، وأبدع ما ينفع المسلمين، وفكر، وفكر، وفكر، ولم ينخذل ولم يتضعضع، فكان من زمرة آل البيت الأماجد . 

وانظر .. كيف تهيج العقول وتستوي على سوقها، فتَنتج وتبدع في جو الشورى، وبيئةِ الحوار بين الراعي والرعية، وتُربةِ التفاهم بين القائد وجنده !
هذه هي سمة البيئة الشورية في المجتمعات؛ بيئة جاذبة للعقول، تحتضن أصحاب المواهب والأفكار . وليست بيئة طاردة للعقول قاتلة للفهوم . 

أيها المسؤول .. ابدأ بنفسك !
فلما أصدر النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - قراره بضَرَبَ الْخَنْدَقَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ ، عَمِلَ فِيهِ- صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ - بنفسه – مشاركةً، و تَرْغِيبًا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي الأجر، وتحميسًا لهم ، وتواضعًا منه – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فلا يليق بالقائد المسلم أن يجلس في رغد ولهو على الفراش اللين الدافىء من خلف جنوده الذين يتضاغون جوعًا ويرتعدون من البرد شمال المدينة حيث أعمال الحفر ..

وفي ذلك، الدرسَ الأوفى؛ لأصحاب المسؤوليات في العمل الجماعي الدعوي؛ أن يتقوا الله في أنفسهم وإخوانهم والدعوة، فتجد أحدهم يلقي على إخوانه التكاليف الثقال؛ وليس له من الأمر إلا القعود وقيل وقال. أو تراه يتكلف ويتعمَّل، ويتصنع المشاركة ثم ينستل من بينهم، تاركًا الجَمل بما حمل، ولا حياء ولا خفر، وبعد العمل تراه قد خرج من جحره؛ ليلقي نظرياته في العمل الجماعي وينَّظر تنظير العلماء، ويعَّقب تعقيب الحكماء، عما كان وعما ينبغي، وهو الخطيب المِثْقع والمتحدث المِفْلق، لكن .... دون مشاركة جادة ومعاونة فاعلة. 

فقه الاستئذان
وَعَمِلَ الأبطال في أعمال حفر الخندق؛ فَدَأَبَ فِيهِ القائد وَدَأَبُوا . وَأَبْطَأَ عن المجاهدين فِي عَمَلِهِمْ ذَلِكَ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  ، وَجَعَلُوا يُوَرّونَ بِالضّعِيفِ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ، وَيَتَسَلّلُونَ إلَى أَهْلِيهِمْ – هربًا من أعمال الحفر - بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ- ولاإذْنٍ . وَجَعَلَ الرّجُلُ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إذَا نَابَتْهُ النّائِبَةُ مِنْ الْحَاجَةِ الّتِي لا بُدّ لَهُ مِنْهَا ، يَذْكُرُ ذَلِكَ لِرَسُولِ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ- وَيَسْتَأْذِنُه  ُ فِي اللّحُوقِ بِحَاجَتِهِ فَيَأْذَنُ لَهُ – في رحمة وعفو - فَإِذَا قَضَى حَاجَتَهُ رَجَعَ إلَى مَا كَانَ فِيهِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ رَغْبَةً فِي الْخَيْرِ وَاحْتِسَابًا لَهُ 
فَأَنْزَلَ اللّهُ تَعَالَى فِي أُولَئِكَ مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ : {‏ إِنّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِذَا كَانُوا مَعَهُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ جَامِعٍ، لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا حَتّى يَسْتَأْذِنُوهُ  ، إِنّ الّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ أُولَئِكَ الّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ، فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ، فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ، وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللّهَ إِنّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }[انظر : ابن هشام 2 / 215، 216].

وفي هذا دلالة على أهمية الاستئذان إذا ما أراد الجندي الإنصراف عن العمل الجماعي لضرورة أو لحاجة .. فلا يجوز له – شرعًا ولاخُلقًا ولا عُرفًا– أن يتحول عن العمل الجماعي إلى العمل الفردي – أي من المصلحة العامة إلى المصلحة الخاصة – إلا بموافقة صريحة من القائد .

وفي ذلك المشهد درسٌ لهؤلاء الهذليين والكُسالى الذين يتخلفون عن المصلحة العامة لحساب مصلحتهم الشخصية، ويقدمون مستحب الفرد على واجب الأُمة، ويُبطئون عن إخوانهم بغير عذر ولا إذن، ويُوَرّون بالعمل المتصنع الضعيف الشكلي، ويتسللون إلى بيوتهم ومصالحهم الشخصية تسلل الثعالب، هربًا من الأعمال، وتهربًا من الأعباء، وفرارًا من المصلحة العامة – تالله إن هؤلاء متبرٌ ما هم فيه، وفاسدٌ ما هم عليه، وهم أحوج إلى التوبة والأوبة من العبد الآبق. 

ولهؤلاء نقول: إن الله تعالى لم يذرأكم في هذه الأرض عَبَثاً، ولم يترككم فيها سُدًى، ولا يريد منكم من رزق فتَقْسمون، ولا قصور فتفخرون، ولا مراكب فتمرحون، وما بَينْ أحدكم وبيني الجَنَة والنار إلا الموتُ يأتيه اللحظة، أو بعد لحظة؛ وإنَّ طموحاتًا تَنْقُصها اللحظةُ، ومشاريعًا دنيوية تَهْدِمها اللحظة، لجديرة بقِصَر العمر، وهوان الدنيا.. فيالها حَسْرَةً على كلّ ذي غَفلة ! ويا لها عَبرة على كل ذي غَمرة ! 

أهمية الأدب الحماسي 
عن سهل بن سعد – رضي الله عنه – قال : 
كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ- صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الْخَنْدَقِ وَهُمْ يَحْفِرُونَ، وَنَحْنُ نَنْقُلُ التُّرَابَ عَلَى أَكْتَادِنَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: "اللَّهُمَّ لا عَيْشَ إلا عَيْشُ الآخرة فَاغْفِرْ لِلْمُهَاجِرِين  َ والأنصار" [البخاري، برقم:(3789)]. 

وعن أنس قال : 
خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى الْخَنْدَقِ، فَإِذَا الْمُهَاجِرُونَ وَالأنْصَارُ يَحْفِرُونَ فِي غَدَاةٍ بَارِدَةٍ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ عَبِيدٌ يَعْمَلُونَ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ النَّصَبِ وَالْجُوعِ قَالَ : "اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَيْشَ عَيْشُ الْآخِرَهْ.. فَاغْفِرْ للأنصار وَالْمُهَاجِرَه  ْ"
فَقَالُوا مُجِيبِينَ لَهُ : نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ بَايَعُوا مُحَمَّدَا.. عَلَى الْجِهَادِ مَا بَقِينَا أَبَدَا.
فكَانَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- يَنْقُلُ التُّرَابَ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ حَتَّى أَغْمَرَ بَطْنَهُ أَوْ اغْبَرَّ بَطْنُهُ [ البخاري : برقم (3795)] 

وكان من بين المجاهدين رجلاً من الْمُسْلِمِينَ يُقَالُ لَهُ جُعَيْلٌ .. فسَمّاهُ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ عَمْرًا ..
فطفق الصحابة يرددون مرارًا : 
سَمّاهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ جُعَيْلٍ عَمْرَا ... وَكَانَ لِلْبَائِسِ يَوْمًا ظَهْرَا
فَإِذَا مَرّوا " بِعَمْرٍو " قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ-: " عَمْرًا !" 
وَإِذَا مَرّوا " بِظَهْرٍ " قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ- صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ- : " ظَهْرًا " [ابن هشام 2 / 217]

وعن الْبَرَاءَ قَالَ : 
كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ- صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَوْمَ الأحْزَابِ يَنْقُلُ مَعَنَا التُّرَابَ وَلَقَدْ وَارَى التُّرَابُ بَيَاضَ بَطْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ :
وَاللَّهِ لَوْلا أَنْتَ مَا اهْتَدَيْنَا
وَلَا تَصَدَّقْنَا وَلَا صَلَّيْنَا
فَأَنْزِلَنْ سَكِينَةً عَلَيْنَا
[إِنَّ الْأُلَى قَدْ بَغَوْا عَلَيْنَا] 
إِذَا أَرَادُوا فِتْنَةً أَبَيْنَا
وَرَفَعَ بِهَا صَوْتَهُ أَبَيْنَا أَبَيْنَا . [ البخاري :(3795)، ومسلم : (3365 )]

إذا أردتَ أن تهدم شَعبًا فسلط عليه الأدب الرقيع، والشعر الرخيص، وقصص الجنس، ورويات العهر، وقصائد الخمر، فالأدب الخليع لا يقل ضرواة في الهدم من الصواريخ !

وإذا أردنا أن نؤسس جيشًا، ونبني أُمةً ، - وقد قال الله تعالى : " وأعدوا " – فإن من تمام الإعدادِ تربيةَ الجنود على الأدب الإسلامي الجهادي، والشعر العربي الحماسي، وأناشيد الشجاعة، ومقالات الإباء، وقصص البطولة .. و"حرض المؤمنين "! .

وفي هذه الغزوة، وقد بدأ الحصار، وزاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتتطايرت الظنون والشكوك ، وساحت الأضاليل والأباطيل – نرى القائد العظيم والرئيس الحكيم يثَّبت جنده ويربط على قلوبهم ويشد على أيديهم مستخدمًا في ذلك القصيدة الحماسية والطرفة الظريفة، والترنيمة اللطيفة . 

ومثل هذا أيضًا، يدلل على قدرة القائد في الجمع بين الجد والترويح عن النفس، لاسيما في كربة الحرب وشدة الضنك.. 

هذا ، وإنشاد الأناشيد والأشعار الجهادية في ثنايا المحن دائمًا تحقق عدة فوائد ، أهمها : 
(1) الترويح عن الجنود .. 
(2) إلهاب مشاعر المسلمين بشكل إيجابي نحو العقيدة والوطن 
(3) تقوية الصلة بين الجنود وقاداتهم، فضلاً عن الجنود وبعضهم .

الالتفاف حول شعار جهادي 
فلقد كَانَ شِعَارُ الجيش الإسلامي يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ :
" حم ، لا يُنْصَرُون"[ ابن هشام 2 / 226 ]
إن الشعار الإسلامي أو الهتاف الحماسي رغم رمزيته إلا أن له أهمية في تنظيم الجيش وحشد الجنود وبثِّهم . 
ولعمري إن صيحة الشعار تهز القلوب وتنشط بها الجوارح، وتدمع بها العيون، وبها يتحرك الجنود نحوها أو انطلاقًا منها . 
وينبغي أن يتسم الشعار بالقوة ووضوح الهدف. 

إن شعارات العمل الإسلامي مهمة، تحتاج دومًا إلى تجديد وتفعيل وهمة. وشرح مغذاها للناس، وتبيين علاقتها بأهداف العمل، وتأكيد أخلاقيتها فلا سَبَ فيها ولا شتم . 

الصبر على الجوع 
الصبر على قلة الزاد، من الآداب الهامة التي ينبغي أن يتربى عليها جند الله، ليكون الصبر وقودًا لهم في ساح القتال، تلك الساعات التي يكابد فيها الجند الحر والعطش، والجوع والشظف..
ولقد ضرب الصحابة أروع المثل في الصبر على قلة الزاد، " فكانوا يُؤْتَوْنَ بِمِلْءِ كَفِّي مِنْ الشَّعِيرِ فَيُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ بِإِهَالَةٍ سَنِخَةٍ تُوضَعُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ الْقَوْمِ، وَالْقَوْمُ جِيَاعٌ، وَهِيَ بَشِعَةٌ فِي الْحَلْقِ وَلَهَا رِيحٌ مُنْتِنٌ !!" [البخاري : (3791)]

قال جابر- مشيرًا إلى أيام الخندق - :" وَلَبِثْنَا ثلاثة أَيَّامٍ لا نَذُوقُ ذَوَاقًا"[البخاري : (3792)]. 

وقال واصفًا حال قائدهم- صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-
"لَمَّا حُفِرَ الْخَنْدَقُ رَأَيْتُ بِالنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - خَمَصًا شَدِيدًا"[البخاري : (3793)]

ولقد بلغ منه – صلى الله عليه وسلم – الجوع مبلغًا عظيمًا، يوم الخندق، حتى ربط على بطنه ليقاوم الجوع، قال أبو طلحة: "شكونا إلى رسول الله– صلى الله عليه وسلم – الجوع فرفعنا عن بطوننا عن حجر حجر، فرفع رسول الله– صلى الله عليه وسلم – عن حجرين" [ الترمذي : (2371)]!

البطن مَهلكة المسرفين، ومدرسة المُقلِّين. 
فلا تكن – حبيبي – أسيرُ الجُوع، صرَيع الشِّبع .
فربمًا صوم يوم أعانك على جوع يوم، فالجوع رغبة منك، دربةً على الجوع رغمًا عنك .
ورب دولة صائمة وقاها الله لباس الجوع، فأحرى بشعب قضيته الكبرى الأكل والشرب أن يتوب وأن يصوم .

وليس تاريخ محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم – إلا تاريخ شدائد ومِحَن، ومجاهدة في هداية البشر، ومراغَمَة لكيان الفساد . فهو يجاهد رغم جوعه، ويعمل رغم جوعة، ويدعو رغم جوعه .
****

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هكذا كانت الحلقة الأولى في غزوة الأحزاب .. 
1-أبانت تلك الحلقة كيف يخطط اليهود للإيقاع بالأمة الإسلامية، وحقيق أنهم أشد الناس عداوة للمسلمين، وشعارهم دومًا " ليس علينا في الأميين سبيل "، فهم يسعون دومًا أن يجعلوا من الكرة الأرضية رقعة شطرنج هم محركي أحجارها، ولو بالتحالف مع عبَّاد الأوثان . فأوصيك – أخي – ببغض اليهود . 

2- وأنت قد رأيت – أخي القارىء – كيف كانت البيئة الإبداعية التي كان الصحابة يحبرون فيها في ظلال دولة الشورى، وكيف كان الإبداع متساوقًا مع الحرية، وكيف كان النظام الإسلامي يدعم أصحاب المواهب ويشجع المبتكرين . فأوصيك – أخي – بصناعة البيئة الشورية الإبداعية في بنيان العمل الجماعي . لتقر الأعين بعباقرة ونوابغ في خدمة الإسلام . 

3- وعلمتَ، كيف أن القائم على ثغر من ثغور الإسلام؛ لا ينام عن إخوانه، ولا يتهرب من مهامه، ولا يَكتنُّ في كِسر بيته وإخوانه يكابدون قيظ الحَرِ. وما أقبح التخلف والإهمال في أبناء الصحوة الإسلامية ! أحَسِبَ هؤلاء أنهم كعامة الناس ؟ فلطخة في الثوب الأبيض ليست كلطخة في الثوب الأسود! فعليك – أخي – بغرس قيمة المشاركة وقيمة الإستئذان. 

4- وعلمتَ أهمية فنون الأدب في معركتنا مع العدو، فكم من قصيدة أحيت الجهاد في قلوب موات، وكم من أنشودة ناح بها المجاهدين حتى بلغوا بها المعالي، فعليك بأشعار الشجاعة عند المتنبي، وديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام، وقصائد الزهد لأبي العتاهية وغيرها من الأدب القديم، إضافة إلى الكتابات الأدبية الجهادية ما مضى منها وما استجد.

5- وعلمتَ كيف كان حال الصحابة من شظف وجوع، فالاخشوشان سمة من سمات المجاهدين، والمترفون لا يقيمون حضارة، ولا تقوى أياديهم الناعمة على حمل السلاح ، فهيا، هيا .. نغرس التربية الجهادية في نفوسنا وفي نفوس ذوينا . 

نقلا عن موقع رسالة الإسلام

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

غَزْوَةُ الْخَنْدَقِ ( الأحزاب ) .. دروس في ذكراها
" الحلقة الثانية "
شَوّال 5هـ - فبراير 627 م
بقلم محمد مسعد ياقوت **
بسم الله . هذه هي الحلقة الثانية في مُدَارسة غزوة الأحزاب . 
وفي هذه الحلقة درس في علاقة الراعي برعيته والقائد في كتيبته، ودرس ثاني في أهمية التبشير بالنصر، وبث روح التفاءل في نفوس الجند، ودرس ثالث في بركات الجهاد وكرامات المجاهدين، ودرس رابع في فضل المكائد الحربية، ودرس خامس في حرب الرسائل، ودرس أخير – في هذه الحلقة – حول تدارك الثغرات والثلمات فقد يُأتى المجتمع الحريز من ثغرة هينة ومعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر. 

القائد بين جنوده :
قال جابر - رضي الله عنه - :
إِنَّا يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ نَحْفِرُ فَعَرَضَتْ كُدْيَةٌ [ أي صخرة ] شَدِيدَةٌ فَجَاءُوا النَّبِيَّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فَقَالُوا هَذِهِ كُدْيَةٌ عَرَضَتْ فِي الْخَنْدَقِ فَقَالَ: " أَنَا نَازِلٌ" .. 
ثُمَّ قَامَ وَبَطْنُهُ مَعْصُوبٌ بِحَجَرٍ- وَلَبِثْنَا ثلاثة أَيَّامٍ لا نَذُوقُ ذَوَاقًا- فَأَخَذَ النَّبِيُّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -الْمِعْوَلَ فَضَرَبَ فَعَادَ كَثِيبًا أَهْيَلَ - أَوْ أَهْيَمَ-، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ائْذَنْ لِي إِلَى الْبَيْتِ. فَقُلْتُ لامْرَأَتِي :رَأَيْتُ بِالنَّبِيِّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -شَيْئًا مَا كَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ صَبْرٌ !فَعِنْدَكِ شَيْءٌ ؟
قَالَتْ: عِنْدِي شَعِيرٌ وَعَنَاقٌ [أي أنثى المعز]. 
فَذَبَحَتْ الْعَنَاقَ، وَطَحَنَتْ الشَّعِيرَ، حَتَّى جَعَلْنَا اللَّحْمَ فِي الْبُرْمَةِ، ثُمَّ جِئْتُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَالْعَجِينُ قَدْ انْكَسَرَ وَالْبُرْمَةُ بَيْنَ الأثَافِيِّ [أي الـحَجر الذي تُوضَعُ عليه القِدْرُ ] قَدْ كَادَتْ أَنْ تَنْضَجَ، فَقُلْتُ: طُعَيِّمٌ لِي، فَقُمْ أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَرَجُلٌ أَوْ رَجُلانِ. قَالَ : "كَمْ هُوَ ؟".. فَذَكَرْتُ لَهُ .. قَالَ : "كَثِيرٌ طَيِّبٌ " .. قَالَ: " قُلْ لَهَا لا تَنْزِعْ الْبُرْمَةَ ولا الْخُبْزَ مِنْ التَّنُّورِ حَتَّى آتِيَ" .. فَقَالَ: " قُومُوا".. فَقَامَ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ وَالأنْصَارُ !! فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ عَلَى امْرَأَتِهِ قَالَ: وَيْحَكِ ! جَاءَ النَّبِيُّ- صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بِالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالأنْصَارِ وَمَنْ مَعَهُمْ.. 
قَالَتْ : هَلْ سَأَلَكَ؟ 
قال :نَعَمْ 
فلما أقبل رسول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بأهل الخندق
قَالَ : "ادْخُلُوا وَلا تَضَاغَطُوا " .. 
[ قَالَ جابر: فَجَلَسَ وَأَخْرَجْنَاهَ  ا ( يعني الشويهة) إلَيْهِ . قَالَ فَبَرّك وَسَمّى اللّهَ] [ابن هشام 2 / 218]
فَجَعَلَ يَكْسِرُ الْخُبْزَ ، وَيَجْعَلُ عَلَيْهِ اللَّحْمَ وَيُخَمِّرُ الْبُرْمَةَ وَالتَّنُّورَ إِذَا أَخَذَ مِنْهُ وَيُقَرِّبُ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ، ثُمَّ يَنْزِعُ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يَكْسِرُ الْخُبْزَ وَيَغْرِفُ حَتَّى شَبِعُوا وَبَقِيَ بَقِيَّةٌ قَالَ : "كُلِي هَذَا، وَأَهْدِي فَإِنَّ النَّاسَ أَصَابَتْهُمْ مَجَاعَةٌ"..[ البخاري : (3792)].

في هذا المشهد، نرى نبينا – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بين جنوده، وفي خدمة جنوده في أول المشهد وآخره ..
فكان في خدمتهم لما عَرَضَتْ عليهم صخرة شَدِيدَةٌ، فقال في تواضع جم :" أنا نازل"، وتحرك بمعوله الكريم صوب الصخرة؛ لينسفها نسفًا، وهو أشجع الشجان، وأقوى الرجال – صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه - . 
وكان في خدمتهم في آخر المشهد، لما جاء جابر وقد أعد " طعيم" – على حد قوله – لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فما كان من القائد أن أطعم جنوده بنفسه، ووقف يوزع لهم الطعام بشخصه، حتى إذا ما أكلوا وشبعوا أكل هو.. !
إنها القيادة الرشيدة التي تهوى إليها الأفئدة بمثل هذه السلوكيات الكريمة، والأخلاق الحميدة، فما كان النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم – ليرضى أن يَطعم طعامًا قبل رجاله، وهو الذي يصَّبرهم على العوز، وليس من أخلاقه أن يجلس إلى الموائد الشهية الفاخرة خلسة من وراء جنوده، أو أن يتميز عنهم في طعام أو شراب .. 

وهذا درس لقادة الدعوات الذين أفلحوا في التنظير، ولم يفلحوا في كسب احترام جماهير المدعويين، ونجحوا كواجهة دعائية ولم ينجحوا كقدوة تربوية، وأجادوا وأبانوا العلم والفكر والدعوة، وفشلوا فشلاً ذريعًا في نصب راية الدعوة في ميدان الحياة، فضلاً عن مجتمع الدعاة الأقران. وخليق بجميع الدعاة كبارًا وصغارًا؛ أن ينزلوا إلى ساحة المدعويين وإلى ميدان العمل ومشاركة الناس همومهم وتحطيم صخور أحزانهم بمعاول الإيمان والقرآن، وليَقُلْ ذلك الداعي الساكن في البرج العاجي : " أنا نازل " ، أي إلى الشارع والحي والمجتمع، ومن لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم. 

إن الفطنة والألمعية والجهبذة لن تفلح ما دامت نائمة في رؤوس العلماء والدعاة ولم تخرج إلى واقع الحياة ! كزير الماء الذي أُحكم غلقة ولم يستفد منه أحد .

أهمية التبشير بالنصر والفتوحات وقت المحن : 
إن من أخلاقيات القيادة الإسلامية في ميادين القتال، التبشير بالنصر والتفاؤل بالظفر، والعمل الإعلامي الجاد المتواصل في بث روح الثقة في نصرالله ومدده .. 

ففي مشهد الكدية التي عَرَضَتْ على الرجال، وَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَخَذَ الْمِعْوَلَ، ليحطم الصخرة التي أرهقت الجنود، َقَالَ :
"تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلاً لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ " ..
فَنَدَرَ ثُلُثُ الْحَجَرِ ! وَسَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ قَائِمٌ يَنْظُرُ! فَبَرَقَ مَعَ ضَرْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -بَرْقَةٌ .. ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ الثَّانِيَةَ، وَقَالَ : 
"تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلاً لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ" ..
فَنَدَرَ الثُّلُثُ الآخَرُ، فَبَرَقَتْ بَرْقَةٌ!! فَرَآهَا سَلْمَانُ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ الثَّالِثَةَ، وَقَالَ:
" تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلاً لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ " ..
فَنَدَرَ الثُّلُثُ الْبَاقِي، وَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ- صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ وَجَلَسَ .. 
قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، رَأَيْتُكَ حِينَ ضَرَبْتَ مَا تَضْرِبُ ضَرْبَةً إِلا كَانَتْ مَعَهَا بَرْقَةٌ !! 
قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-:
" يَا سَلْمَانُ .. رَأَيْتَ ذَلِكَ ؟؟ " 
فَقَالَ: إِي، وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ !
فقَالَ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فَإِنِّي حِينَ ضَرَبْتُ الضَّرْبَةَ الأولَى رُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ كِسْرَى وَمَا حَوْلَهَا، وَمَدَائِنُ كَثِيرَةٌ، حَتَّى رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ !!!" !!!
قَالَ لَهُ مَنْ حَضَرَهُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَيْنَا وَيُغَنِّمَنَا دِيَارَهُمْ... !! 
فَدَعَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ-صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ – بِذَلِكَ .
قال : " ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ الضَّرْبَةَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَرُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ قَيْصَرَ، وَمَا حَوْلَهَا، حَتَّى رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ!!!" !!! 
قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَيْنَا وَيُغَنِّمَنَا دِيَارَهُمْ ...
فَدَعَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ – بِذَلِكَ
" ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ الثَّالِثَةَ فَرُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ الْحَبَشَةِ، وَمَا حَوْلَهَا مِنْ الْقُرَى، حَتَّى رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ!!!" !!! 
فقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ: " دَعُوا الْحَبَشَةَ مَا وَدَعُوكُمْ وَاتْرُكُوا التُّرْكَ مَا تَرَكُوكُمْ"[النسائي: (3125)، وصححه الألباني]. 

أرأئيتَ هذا النبي العظيم وهو في كُربة الحرب وقد تكالب القاصي والداني عليه ووأشكت المدينة أن تكون كَلئًا مباحًا للأعراب واليهود – تراه كالطود الشامخ والعَلَم الراسخ يثَّبت الأرض من حوله، ويرَّسخ الإيمان في جنده، وينشر أحاديث البشائر، وأخبار الفتوحات، وأناجيل النصر، وفتح أوربا وأسيا وأفريقيا .. فيثَّبتَ الجند، ويخفف عنهم .. وهو بهذه الأحاديث التي تُحيي النفوس؛ يسلِّيهم، ويُخَّفض عنهم، ويخفض جناحه لهم، ويَرؤفُ بهم، ويرحمهم .

فما أحوجنا إلى الداعية المُبشر لا المنفر، المُيَّسر لا المُعسِّر، المعتدل لا المتنطع، المتوسط لا المتكلف. 
الداعية الذي يغرس في نفوس الناس والنشء بذار الإيمان والثقة بنصر الله، والذي يؤكد للناس مرارًا أن الدائرة للإسلام وأن الله متم نوره وأن الغلبة لدينه والعاقبة لأوليائه والتمكين لجنوده والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بركات ومعجزات : 
وعندما ينهمك الرجال في العمل الجهادي الخالص، سرعان ما يُعايشون كرامات المجاهدين وبركات الجهاد، تلك البركات التي تجعل من القليل كثير، وتجعل من طعام الواحد ما يكفي لمئات .. 
قَالَتْ بْنِت بَشِيرٍ بن سعد:
دَعَتْنِي أُمّي عَمْرَةُ بِنْتُ رَوَاحَةَ ، فَأَعْطَتْنِي حَفْنَةً مِنْ تَمْرٍ فِي ثَوْبِي ، ثُمّ قَالَتْ : أَيْ بُنَيّةُ، اذْهَبِي إلَى أَبِيك وَخَالِك عَبْدِ اللّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ بِغَدَائِهِمَا ، قَالَتْ فَأَخَذْتهَا ، فَانْطَلَقْت بِهَا ، فَمَرَرْتُ بِرَسُولِ اللّهِ- صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ- وَأَنَا أَلْتَمِسُ أَبِي وَخَالِي ، فَقَالَ : "تَعَالَيْ يَا بُنَيّةُ مَا هَذَا مَعَك ؟ " قالت : يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ هَذَا تَمْرٌ بَعَثَتْنِي بِهِ أُمّي إلَى أَبِي بَشِيرِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ وَخَالِي عَبْدِ اللّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ يَتَغَدّيَانِهِ  . قَالَ: 
" هَاتِيهِ"، قَالَتْ :فَصَبَبْته فِي كَفّيْ رَسُولِ اللّهِ- صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ - فَمَا مَلأتْهُمَا ! ثُمّ أَمَرَ بِثَوْبِ فَبُسِطَ لَهُ، ثُمّ دَحَا بِالتّمْرِ عَلَيْهِ فَتَبَدّدَ فَوْقَ الثّوْبِ، ثُمّ قَالَ لإنْسَانِ عِنْدَهُ: " اُصْرُخْ فِي أَهْلِ الْخَنْدَقِ : أَنْ هَلُمّ إلَى الْغَدَاءِ !".. فَاجْتَمَعَ أَهْلُ الْخَنْدَقِ عَلَيْهِ فَجَعَلُوا يَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ! وَجَعَلَ يَزِيدُ!حَتّى صَدَرَ أَهْلُ الْخَنْدَقِ عَنْهُ وَإِنّهُ لَيَسْقُطُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الثّوْبِ!![ابن هشام 2 / 218] . 
وفي هذا المشهد على ما فيه من المعجزة الحسية المُبيِنة، أنْ أنمى اللهُ الطعام في يدي رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بهذا الشكل العجيب، فطعمَ طعامُ الكف الجيشَ عن بكرة أبيه – وفي ذلك تثبيت للقلوب في هذه الظروف التي قال فيها المناقون : " ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورًا " ... ـ إلا جانب هذا المشهد الإعجازي نرى نرى مشهد البركات التي يصبها الله صبًا للمجاهدين، تلك الكرمات التي تتجلى في مشاهد الجهاد، وهي كرمات لن تعدمها ساحات الوغى ما دام المجاهد أقبل إلى الله بقلب صادق منيب. 

وكلاهما – مشاهد المعجزات للنبيين ومشاهد الكرامات للمجاهدين – تتنزل ليربط الله على قلوب المؤمنين، ويمددهم بين الفينة والأخرى بمدد من عنده، حتى يمنحهم أكتاف العدو. فاصْدقْ جاهدك، يصدقكَ الله في التثبيت .

الحصار : 
لَمّا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ -صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ - مِنْ الْخَنْدَقِ ، أَقْبَلَتْ قُرَيْشٌ حَتّى نَزَلَتْ بِمُجْتَمَعِ الأَسْيَالِ مِنْ رُومَةَ ، بَيْنَ الْجُرُفِ وَزُغَابَةَ فِي عَشْرَةِ آلافٍ، منهم بَنِي كِنَانَةَ وَأَهْلِ تِهَامَةَ، وَأَقْبَلَتْ غَطَفَانُ وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ نَجْدٍ ، حَتّى نَزَلُوا بِذَنَبِ نَقْمَى ، إلَى جَانِبِ أُحُدٍ [ابن هشام 2 / 219] . 
فلما تقدموا، وكانت مفاجئة الخندق، قَالُوا – في ذهول - : إنّ هَذِهِ مَكِيدَةٌ مَا كَانَتْ الْعَرَبُ تَعْرِفُهَا [ابن القيم : زاد المعاد 3 / 240]
وَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ -صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ- وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ حَتّى جَعَلُوا ظُهُورَهُمْ إلَى سَلْعٍ ، فِي ثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، فَضَرَبَ هُنَالِكَ عَسْكَرَهُ وَالْخَنْدَقُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ. وقد َاسْتَعْمَلَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ ابْنَ أُمّ مَكْتُومٍ .. وَأَمَرَ بِالذّرَارِيّ وَالنّسَاءِ فَجُعِلُوا فِي الآطَامِ [ أي الحصون ][ ابن هشام 2 / 219، 220].

لقد ظهرت أهمية الحيل الحربية في هذا المشهد، وتبيَّن رجحان فكرة سلمان، وظهر لنا كيف أن عقل رجل واحد قد يُنجّي أُمة من الهلاك كما في مثال حيلة الخندق التي كانت ثمرة تفكير رجل من المسلمين. فكم من عقل سعدت به البشرية دهورًا وكم من عقل تعست به الأرض قرونًا ! 

ولقد ظهر للمتبصر كيف أن تعب ساعة قد يريحَ دهرًا، وكسل لحظة قد يُتعبَ زمنًا، فهؤلاء الصحاب تعبوا أشد التعب في حفر الخندق فكان في ذلك مفازتهم، ولو تأخروا عن هذا العمل الشاق الهام لكان في ذلك هلاكهم . فلا تكسل أبدًا، وتحيل كل حيلة – شرعية - في نصرة الإسلام . 

حرب الرسائل : 
وأراد المشركون أن يشنوا حربًا نفسية برسالة توبيخية استفزازية.. فأرسل أبو سفيان رسالة مكتوبة إلى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم – جاء فيها :
" باسمك اللهم، فإني أحلف باللات والعزى.. وأساف ونائلة وهبل، لقد سرتُ إليك في جمع وأنا أريد أن لا أعود إليك أبداً حتى أستأصلكم، فرأيتك قد كرهت لقاءنا واعتصمت بمكيدة ما كانت العرب تعرفها، وإنما تعرف ظل رماحها وشبا سيوفها، وما فعلت هذا إلا فراراً من سيوفنا ولقائنا، ولك مني يوم كيوم أحد" .
فأرسل له رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - جوابه فيه:
" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من محمد رسول الله إلى صخر بن حرب، فقد أتاني كتابك، وقديماً غرك بالله الغرور. أما ما ذكرت أنك سرت إلينا وأنت لا تريد أن تعود حتى تستأصلنا، فذلك أمر يحول الله بينك وبينه ويجعل لنا العاقبة، وليأتين عليك يوم أكسر فيه اللات والعزى وأسافاً ونائلة وهبل، حتى أذكرك ذلك يا سفيه بني غالب "[ الحلبي : السيرة الحلبية 2/ 628]

لا يخفى عليك خطر حرب الرسائل بين الجحفلين، ولا تَغيب عن ناظريك تلك الحروب الكلامية التي يتلاحاها الخصوم في كل عصر ومَصر، وإن شئت انظر في قناة الجزيرة الفضائية وفي غيرها من القنوات الإخبارية؛ لترى أثر الكلمة، ووقع اللفظة في الاقتصاد والعلاقات وتحريك دفة الصراعات . 

ومن ثم أراك تدرك حكمة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في الرد على رسالة أبي سفيان هذه، على ما عُرف عن الأخير بالغوار البعيد في الدهاء والخِبِّ وجلائل الخُطط، وكيف قام النبي الهبرزي – صلوات الله وسلامه عليه – بتفنيد خطاب أبي سفيان، فقرة فقرة، وجٌملة جملة، فدمغه فإذا هو زاهق قد زوى أثره، وصاحبه أسيف حسير، كمن ألقى قنبلة مسيَّلة للدموع في جهةٍ فتلقفها القوم سراعًا قبل انفجارها؛ فرٌدتْ عليه فانفجرت فيه .

بل تراه – ليردعه - ينكأ له جرحه القديم في بدر، قائلاً :" وقديماً غرك بالله الغرور ". وتراه يلوذ بحول الله ولا يتكبر فيقول : " أما ما ذكرت أنك سرت إلينا وأنت لا تريد أن تعود حتى تستأصلنا، فذلك أمر يحول الله بينك وبينه" ، وتراه يستبشر لجيشه ويثبط عدوه فيقول : " ويجعل لنا العاقبة" .. وينفث الرعب في قلب أبي سفيان ومَن خلفه، فيقول : "وليأتين عليك يوم أكسر فيه اللات والعزى وأسافاً ونائلة وهبل" .. ويوبخه قائلاً : " حتى أذكرك ذلك يا سفيه بني غالب " ........ هكذا يَلْقم القائد هذه المحاولات التي تهدف إلى زعزعة النفوس وخلخلة القلوب، فيردها على العدو وبالاً كالحريق المتسعر . 

الحراسة وتدارك الثغرات ومتابعتها :
وكان الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - يختلف إلى ثلمة في الخندق. تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: وكان يذهب إلى تلك الثلمة، فإذا أخذه البرد جاء فأدفأته في حضني، فإذا دفيء خرج إلى تلك الثلمة ويقول: ما أخشى أن تؤتي المسلمون إلا منها، فبينما رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حضني صار يقول : "ليت رجلاً صالحاً يحرس هذه الثُّلْمَةَ الليلة"، فسمع صوت السلاح، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-:" من هذا؟". فقال سعد بن أبي وقاص: "سعد، يا رسول الله أتيتك أحرسك !".
فقال:" عليك هذه الثلمة فاحرسها" .. 
ونام رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى غط، وقام في قبته يصلي لأنه كان إذا حزبه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة"[ الحلبي 2/ 628] 
ثم خرج من قبته، فقال: "هذه خيل المشركين تطيف بالخندق" .. ثم نادى :" يا عباد بن بشر" .. 
قال: لبيك
قال : "هل معك أحد ؟ "
قال: نعم أنا في نفر حول قبتك يا رسول الله .
وكان ألزم الناس لقبة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرسها- فبعثه يطيف بالخندق، وأعلمه بأن خيل المشركين تطيف بهم [الحلبي 2/ 628].. 

ولما استأخر المشركون الفتح، تَيَمّمُوا مَكَانًا ضَيّقًا مِنْ الْخَنْدَقِ ، فَضَرَبُوا خَيْلَهُمْ فَاقْتَحَمَتْ مِنْهُ فَجَالَتْ بِهِمْ فِي السّبْخَةِ بَيْنَ الْخَنْدَقِ وَسَلْعٍ ، وَخَرَجَ عَلِيّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ - عَلَيْهِ السّلامُ - فِي نَفَرٍ مَعَهُ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ حَتّى أَخَذُوا عَلَيْهِمْ الثّغْرَةَ الّتِي أَقْحَمُوا مِنْهَا خَيْلَهُمْ ، فسدوا هذه الثغرة [ابن هشام 2 / 224]. 

إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن احتاط تمام الاحتياط ثم ترك في جُنته ثُّلمة ولو بمقدار قيد أنملة ...
وهو درس يشي باهتمام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – بثغور الوطن، ويحث المسلمين على الرباط والحراسة في سبيل الله فيقول : "ليت رجلاً صالحاً يحرس هذه الثُّلْمَةَ الليلة".. 
وهو القائل : " عَيْنَانِ لا تَمَسُّهُمَا النَّارُ : عَيْنٌ بَكَتْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ، وَعَيْنٌ بَاتَتْ تَحْرُسُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ " [ الترمذي : 1563، عن ابن عباس، وصححه الألباني ]. 

والحراسة في سبيل الله كالجهاد سواء بسواء، فقال – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 
" رِبَاطُ يَوْمٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا عَلَيْهَا، وَمَوْضِعُ سَوْطِ أَحَدِكُمْ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا عَلَيْهَا، وَالرَّوْحَةُ يَرُوحُهَا الْعَبْدُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ الْغَدْوَةُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا عَلَيْهَا " [ البخاري : 2678 ، عن سهل بن سعد ] . 

وتراه يقطع نومته إلى الصلاة تارة وإلى جنوده تارة أخرى محذرًا إياهم قرصنة من العدو ، قائلاً : "هذه خيل المشركين تطيف بالخندق" . . ثم نادى :" يا عباد بن بشر" – ليكلفه بمهمة المتابعة، فكان جواب الجندي لقائده – في رباط وجأش - : 
" لبيك " !!!
ويْ ! هكذا لبَّاه ! فالجندي المسلم يرى طاعته لقائده عبادة يُثاب عليها، فتره يجيب قائده بأطايب الإجابات مثل : " لبيك " ، و" سمعًا وطاعة" .. 

وهكذا كانت الحراسة في سبيل الله عبادة عظيمة، وسد الثغرات الحربية عبادة عظيمة ، وسرعة استجابة الجندي لقائده عبادة عظيمة . 

إن هذا الجيل الفريد عاش العبادة بكل معانيها وفي كل مناحيها ... حتى النخاع.
فلقد تعلموا الحراسة في سبيل الله كما يتعلم أحدهم الصلاة، وتريضوا على سد الثغرات الأمنية كما يتريض الطفل للصيام، ولم يكن يُثْني أحدُهم عِطْفه – في قِحة – عند تلقي التعليمات والتكليفات، بل كانت كلمة الطاعة تنطق بها كل ذرة في أنفسهم . لبيك ، لبيك .... 

****

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فا ياشباب ! قد كثرت ثُّلمات الأُمة فمن الحارس ؟ وقد كثرت ثغرات المسلمين فمن الفارس ؟ فامضوا إلى كتيبة التوحيد منيبين، في مجتمع الإيمان والإخاء منضبطين، ولا تُفزعنكم رسائل العدو ونفثه ونفخه، أنتم أقوياء بالله ولو حاصركم أهل الأرض ! 

نقلاً عن موقع رسالة الإسلام
http://www.saaid.net/mohamed/279.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فا ياشباب ! قد كثرت ثُّلمات الأُمة فمن الحارس ؟ وقد كثرت ثغرات المسلمين فمن الفارس ؟ فامضوا إلى كتيبة التوحيد منيبين، في مجتمع الإيمان والإخاء منضبطين، ولا تُفزعنكم رسائل العدو ونفثه ونفخه، أنتم أقوياء بالله ولو حاصركم أهل الأرض ! 
> 
> نقلاً عن موقع رسالة الإسلام
> http://www.saaid.net/mohamed/279.htm


*وكذلك علينا عدم نشر رسائل العدو بين المسلمين من خلال الشبكة وبرامج التواصل ورسائل الجوال*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *وكذلك علينا عدم نشر رسائل العدو بين المسلمين من خلال الشبكة وبرامج التواصل ورسائل الجوال*


لا شك أنَّ ذلك هو فعل المنافقين أو الجاهلين.

----------


## عاشق السنة

موضوع رائع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> موضوع رائع


بارك الله فيكم

----------

